# first time daddy :-)



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay so fantastic news. from my post the other day they accepted the chick back into the nest and she is doing wonderful!!! she has gained 3 grams in 2 days  but even better news. Her sister has been born!!!! i just watched about 10 min ago her poke her little head out of her shell  i am beyond ecstatic!!!!! i am having trouble with my phone right now but i promise pics will be coming. i will keep a full update on the progress of the babies here if anyone is interested!!!! 

this feels amazing and even though i have friends that want them when they are grown....well pooy for them haha idk if ill be able to let the little buggers go hahaha!!!!


----------



## cheesynibbler (Apr 14, 2016)

Awwwwww how sweet! I'm so pleased they accepted her back and she's doing well...what a relief! And a sibling too! I bet you are smitten, gonna be hard to let them go but if you do I guess it will be a load off your mind for them to go to a friend of yours so you can keep contact  

Yes please keep updating and pics when you can  X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! :clap: Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

wow..good news..pls post pics of the babies


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay guys progress update. baby number one is now 4 days old and is weighting in at 10 grams. starting to try and stand a bit and move around. absolutely adorable. 

Baby number 2 is entering its second day of life. not quite 24 hours yet though and is now weighing in at 5 grams. 

i linked to Facebook and i hope it works so you can see some pics. 
so happy  i do believe i may have 2 more coming but not sure. i was thinking they were dead in shell but baby number 2's shell turned gray spotted about 3 days before she hatched so i have hopes that they are still alive and its just the shell hanging getting ready to hatch 

Baby #1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater
Baby #2
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Awww... such darling little tiel nuggets!  Babies are so cute to watch grow.


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

*daily update*

okay so for the next update. i got a new scare the other one is old and i have been having problems with it i think the measurements were off. 

so baby number one is really trying to stand already and its only day 5. her wings have more then doubled in size and her crop is just huge haha. i believe i am going to keep baby number one being that its my first baby haha!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=859006184204866&set=pcb.859006220871529&type=3&theater

baby number 2 has deffo grown. i am calling this day 2 because at this point it has been less then 48 hours because she hatched in the evening. which i should do the same for baby 1 she also hatched around 6pm. but baby number 2 is still at 5 grams. again scare problems could mean the difference. her crop is full most of them time when i check on them but not nearly as full as baby 1's always was and is. which i guess is normal the stronger newer baby wins the most food. but i have high hopes.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=859006207538197&set=pcb.859006220871529&type=3&theater

i am hoping for a baby 3 within the next day or 2. i do believe i still have at least one or 2 more good eggs.


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

*update with pictures*

super excited today. had some amazing weight gain here!!!! baby number one went from 11 grams to 17 grams in one day and baby 2 over doubled in size going from 5 grams to 12 grams. just amazing. so proud of thor and lemon the parents. i just absolutely adore these babies!!

baby one weighing in at 17 grams on day 5 or 6 depending how ya look at it. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater

baby number 2 weighing in at 12 grams  catching up fast 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

i also talked to the breeder i got the males from. 

the one that she is paired to is a single factor dominate silver/pearl pied. 

the one that is doing the nesting and dad work is a slew of things lol. he is a WF Fallow/Split cinnamon/split Pearl. 

these babies could be a whole array of things coming out of there lol. 

the mother all i know is she is a heavy pied. the breeder apparently only keeps records for 4 weeks after purchase. what garbage. they closed down and the one partner started up her own so i got ahold of her. she could tell me nothing. i was so angry. is there any way i can get her DNA'ed to find out what she is?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your babies are beautiful! Congrats! X x


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

late night update. i am worried about the smallest baby. while i was at work she got stuck on the edge of the nest box in a little pocket in the shredded newspaper. i am glad i checked on them when i got home or she would have been dead in the morning. she was cold when i found her. i tucked her back under her mother. 

i really hope she is okay.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And me Please update us All the best X x Teresa


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for the little one. Hopefully she warms up quickly!


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

okay its been a few days. today was day 8 and day 6. baby 1 is now 23 grams and is being an early bird. it is only day 7.5 when i checked her and she is opening her eyes already haha yay. and baby 2 which had her chilly night problems is back up to 13 grams. she lost 3 grams on the cold night. but she gained it right back and is still growing well. they are getting to big to let momma lay on them, they have to lay off to the side and let her wing over them haha. 

at this point i don't think any other eggs will hatch. there were 6 eggs total so after baby hatches all eggs would be done hatching by day 10 and it is day 8. its very sad because 5 of the 6 were fertile. not sure what happened :'( but at least we have 2 healthy babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If this is their first clutch it's actually quite common. A lot of time they don't know exactly what to do the first time around. Have you candled the eggs at all to see if there has been any movement?


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> If this is their first clutch it's actually quite common. A lot of time they don't know exactly what to do the first time around. Have you candled the eggs at all to see if there has been any movement?


i do not see any movement and the eggs have gray spots so i believe they are dead in shell. 

update we have grown baby 1 is now 28 grams and and the eyes are about half way open. I'm a little concerned. everything i see pic wise and read says by this time both babies should be showing some feather development and they have zero to show. i have pics for you. 

https://www.facebook.com/benjamin.g...25734262911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater

baby 2 is now 18 grams so glad she gained again. happy dad but she is a bit behind since she lost a little. but she looks like she is doing well. she also is not showing any feather development. i am thinking they are gonna be yellow like their mom and thats y i don't see any but idk. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911.1073741827.100002864765386&type=3&theater


----------



## blgreek08 (Sep 15, 2014)

both babies have open eyes and are starting to get pricks for feathers  i believe they are gonna be yellow. because neither of them got grey like most of the pics i see online of a baby starting to feather.  so excited. 

when is it time to remove them from the nest? the father is not a nice tiel. i don't want the babies to pick up his meanness. though i don't really have a ton if time to do the hourly feeding.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you haven't got the time to feed don't remove from the nest let the parents do the raising just handle daily and things will be fine you can't dna mutations just show pics of parents.


----------

